# في ذاكرة الايام



## hamada (5 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه ومن سار على دربه الى يوم الدين اما بعد .
قبل ثلاث ايام وبالتحديد كان يوم الجمعة الموافق 3 / 3 كان هذا التاريخ ( يفترض ) ان يكون الشغل الشاغل للامة الاسلامسة جمعاء اذ انه يمثل في ذاكرة الاسلام اسود يوم في تاريخ الاسلام.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واتمنى من الله ان تكونوا من الذين لم ينسوا ما يعنيه هذا التاريخ .!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واتمنى لمن يعرف ان يدلي به لكي نعرف ما مدى حبكم واهتمامكم لهذا الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hamada (6 مارس 2006)

يبدو ان الكثير ( ان لم يكن جميعكم ) لا يعرف ما يعنيه هذا التاريخ
ان هذا التاريخ هو ذكرى سقوط الخلافة الاسلامية على يد عدو الله كمال اتاتورك
وانه لمن واجب المسلمين جميعا العمل بجد واجتهاد في سبيل استئناف الحياة الاسلامية واقامة الدولة ( الخلافة ) يقول رسولنا الكريم ( من مات وليس في عنقه بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية ) صدق رسول الله
واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع لنفيد ونستفيد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hamada (6 مارس 2006)

خواطر في ذكرى هدم الخلافة

إنّ ذكرى هدم الخلافة نثير الشجون وتُبكي العيون وتدمي القلوب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لا تكون باليكاء والعويل
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نتذكر المجرمين الشريف بن حسين وسلالته الأنجاس، وأن ندعوا الله أن يريحنا من شرورهم
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : يجب أن تذكرنا بعدونا الأول، رأس الأفعى الانجليز، لنرضع أطفالنا كرههم وعدائهم مع ارضاعهم الحليب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لنستذكر مجداً هُدم وغُيب عن الوجود، ومعتصماً قضى نحبه بلا خلف.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لنبكي أيتاماً على موائد اللئام مات والدهم وتاه منه الدليل.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نعمل جاهدين في صفوف حزب التحرير إعادتها ثانية للوجود
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نلعن ملوكاً وحكاماً في الخيانة والعمالة أوغلوا وبالاجرام تخصصوا
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر علماء الفضائيات العميلة الكافرة المتجرؤن على الله ودينه الكذب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي ننبذ الأصنام البشرية ونتكتل حول ديننا، ليس إلا.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر أصحاب الشعارات البراقة، الذين يقولون عكس ما يعملون
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نلعن كل من عادى الدين، وكل من خطط لهدم الدين، وكل من تاجر بهذا الدين
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي ننبذ من تخلى عن ثوابته وثوابت الشرع، وأعطى الثوابت ظهر المجون
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر من صادق أعداء الله وهادنهم ونافقهم وزار عواصمهم وصافح قادتهم
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نشكوا لربنا من جهل وعادانا وكذب علينا ودعا الله علينا أن يأخذنا أخذ عزيز مقتدر
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحمل الورد والآس ومشعل الهداية، لمن جهل وضل ووقف حجر عثرة أمام النهضة الحقيقية
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تعلمنا أن الخير كل الخير في تطبيق الاسلام كل الاسلام، وترشدنا لأن التدرج في ذلك مفسدة وضلال كبير.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : نتذكر بها أن من الشر كله أن نشترك في انتخابات مجالس الضرار الشرعية ، والمأدية لخيانة الأمة ودينها
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تعلمنا أن لا نركن للذين ظلموا فتمسنا النار.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لا تكون باليكاء والعويل
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نتذكر المجرمين الشريف بن حسين وسلالته الأنجاس، وأن ندعوا الله أن يريحنا من شرورهم
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : يجب أن تذكرنا بعدونا الأول، رأس الأفعى الانجليز، لنرضع أطفالنا كرههم وعدائهم مع ارضاعهم الحليب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لنستذكر مجداً هُدم وغُيب عن الوجود، ومعتصماً قضى نحبه بلا خلف.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لنبكي أيتاماً على موائد اللئام مات والدهم وتاه منه الدليل.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نعمل جاهدين في صفوف حزب التحرير إعادتها ثانية للوجود
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نلعن ملوكاً وحكاماً في الخيانة والعمالة أوغلوا وبالاجرام تخصصوا
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر علماء الفضائيات العميلة الكافرة المتجرؤن على الله ودينه الكذب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي ننبذ الأصنام البشرية ونتكتل حول ديننا، ليس إلا.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر أصحاب الشعارات البراقة، الذين يقولون عكس ما يعملون
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نلعن كل من عادى الدين، وكل من خطط لهدم الدين، وكل من تاجر بهذا الدين
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي ننبذ من تخلى عن ثوابته وثوابت الشرع، وأعطى الثوابت ظهر المجون
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر من صادق أعداء الله وهادنهم ونافقهم وزار عواصمهم وصافح قادتهم
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نشكوا لربنا من جهل وعادانا وكذب علينا ودعا الله علينا أن يأخذنا أخذ عزيز مقتدر
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحمل الورد والآس ومشعل الهداية، لمن جهل وضل ووقف حجر عثرة أمام النهضة الحقيقية
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تعلمنا أن الخير كل الخير في تطبيق الاسلام كل الاسلام، وترشدنا لأن التدرج في ذلك مفسدة وضلال كبير.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : نتذكر بها أن من الشر كله أن نشترك في انتخابات مجالس الضرار الشرعية ، والمأدية لخيانة الأمة ودينها
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تعلمنا أن لا نركن للذين ظلموا فتمسنا النار.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لا تكون باليكاء والعويل
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نتذكر المجرمين الشريف بن حسين وسلالته الأنجاس، وأن ندعوا الله أن يريحنا من شرورهم
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : يجب أن تذكرنا بعدونا الأول، رأس الأفعى الانجليز، لنرضع أطفالنا كرههم وعدائهم مع ارضاعهم الحليب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لنستذكر مجداً هُدم وغُيب عن الوجود، ومعتصماً قضى نحبه بلا خلف.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لنبكي أيتاماً على موائد اللئام مات والدهم وتاه منه الدليل.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نعمل جاهدين في صفوف حزب التحرير إعادتها ثانية للوجود
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نلعن ملوكاً وحكاماً في الخيانة والعمالة أوغلوا وبالاجرام تخصصوا
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر علماء الفضائيات العميلة الكافرة المتجرؤن على الله ودينه الكذب
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي ننبذ الأصنام البشرية ونتكتل حول ديننا، ليس إلا.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر أصحاب الشعارات البراقة، الذين يقولون عكس ما يعملون
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نلعن كل من عادى الدين، وكل من خطط لهدم الدين، وكل من تاجر بهذا الدين
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي ننبذ من تخلى عن ثوابته وثوابت الشرع، وأعطى الثوابت ظهر المجون
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحذر من صادق أعداء الله وهادنهم ونافقهم وزار عواصمهم وصافح قادتهم
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نشكوا لربنا من جهل وعادانا وكذب علينا ودعا الله علينا أن يأخذنا أخذ عزيز مقتدر
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : لكي نحمل الورد والآس ومشعل الهداية، لمن جهل وضل ووقف حجر عثرة أمام النهضة الحقيقية
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تعلمنا أن الخير كل الخير في تطبيق الاسلام كل الاسلام، وترشدنا لأن التدرج في ذلك مفسدة وضلال كبير.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : نتذكر بها أن من الشر كله أن نشترك في انتخابات مجالس الضرار الشرعية ، والمأدية لخيانة الأمة ودينها
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تعلمنا أن لا نركن للذين ظلموا فتمسنا النار.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : نستذكر فيها مجد ضائع، وسنة عطلت، ومساجد دنست، وأعراض هتكتـ،، ورقاب قطعت، وأمم شردت
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تذكرنا بخليفتنا عبد الحميد طيب الله ثراه، حافظ على فلسطين، وأبى بيعها. فخلف خلفه خلف هدموا الدين وأضاعوا فلسطين.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : تستصرخنا أن نصف الصفوف وننشر الوعي لمقاومة شرور المساومون الجدد وبيان زيف دعاواهم وضلال أعمالهم.
وذكرى هدم الخلافة : أن نمنع استغلال الدين وشعارات الدين للسير في مخططات الكفار لتوقيع الصلح مع الأعداء ونعلن للملأ أنها خيانة لله ودين الله.


----------

